# Samsung App Store apk



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

http://db.tt/U8edpsSH

This is my personal DB and have had a few more people than I thought asking me for this app. US models exclude this app and to find a legit source to get it from and one that actually works (if you can even find it) is hard.

I have used it on a few Sammy devices without issue but currently use it on the SGSII (Hercules) and the Vibrant. You will find apps you would normally have to pay for ie: Tapatalk, EA games, and such for free.

Hope this is a benefit to someone else out there.

Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


----------



## kbomb (Dec 18, 2011)

Good look'in out bruh


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't seem to work on the galaxy nexus (toro) :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

It doesn't seem to work on the GN. I've tried every way possible and have even got a UK friend of mine to cut his out and see if I could push/edit some how but alas to no avail. When looking at both apks they were exactly the same. I think Sammy is stepping on it somehow with certain devices but so far the only "flawless" install has been for any version of the SGSII. Even the Vibrant I have has run into issues lately.

Not really anyway I can mess with it apk wise.









I guess it's a waiting game until I can find a solution or Sammy "deems" North American region "worthy" enough.

Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Confirmed not working on verizon Fascinate running ICS 4.0.3

Although i seem to remember it working when I was running Froyo a while back, perhaps the issue is incompatibility with ICS.

"the grave will supply plenty of time for silence"


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Appears to be working on a Conquer 4g (running stock GB), even after a forced update at app start. I didn't install the ads that it tried to install, but I did install the push notification app


----------



## kushasaurus (Mar 2, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> Appears to be working on a Conquer 4g (running stock GB), even after a forced update at app start. I didn't install the ads that it tried to install, but I did install the push notification app


Confirmed working on my conquer, after forced update. Did not install push notifications or ad service.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Works on my EII4G

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

does not work with Samsung Mesmerize SCH_I500


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

When I posted this apk it wasn't available anywhere else except overseas. Since then it has been put in all the app stores/markets. Some people will have difficulties due to the device they are using. Most Samsung devices released within the last 8 months it should work on. I do find that this apk works on more devices than the store/market ones but can't guarantee it. I'll keep hosting it on DB (have a paid account) but may move it to Dev-Host (kick butt hosting by the way) or Box to keep track of downloads to see if people still need/use it. If the link goes down or stops working just shoot me a msg and I will put it back (if needed) but it should be good for yet awhile ;-)


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

*Link removed*

I'm stupid.


----------



## myredfast (Oct 24, 2011)

Confirmed This is working on my Samsung Charge

Charge Eclipsed 2.0 w/PBJ Ext4


----------



## CrimsonKnight13 (Jul 6, 2012)

Works for me as well. Thanks!


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

will have to check this out later... thanks!


----------

